# How long will canned pumpkin keep in fridge?



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm not an avid pumpkin user but I know that it does keep for at last three days. I've used the remainder in my meatballs. I wonder whether it can be frozen. You might call the manufacturer on their 800 number and ask. I have found that helpful with other matters. Let us know what you find out!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I use plain canned pumpkin frequently. If it stays in the can, I never keep it more than 3 days; so I usually transfer it to a small tupperware container or glass bowl and keep it tightly covered. Something about the metal in the can when exposed to air makes it not last as long.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I had emptied one of the large cans into a tupperware container and had it in the fridge for probably 2 weeks taking spoonfuls out of it with no issues... never started smelling weird or anything so I'm assuming it was fine lol


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

You can also not be afraid to give her more than a Tbs per day if you want the can to go a bit faster... I used to give Sam a couple big spoonfuls when I was giving it to him during a food switch.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I have kept pumpkin in the fridge for probably close to 2 weeks. I put it into a glass dish and cover with saran wrap and then just dole it out daily. It has been fine. 

I have a great recipe for a pumpkin loaf which I have baked when I've needed to use up the canned pumpkin. Let me know if you would like it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> I have kept pumpkin in the fridge for probably close to 2 weeks. I put it into a glass dish and cover with saran wrap and then just dole it out daily. It has been fine.
> 
> I have a great recipe for a pumpkin loaf which I have baked when I've needed to use up the canned pumpkin. Let me know if you would like it.



Ooh I'd like that recipe, please!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Should I just post the recipe here or???


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sure why not! lol


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Here's the recipe. I made it without the cream cheese filling and it is great. I bet it would be even better with the cream cheese though!

*Layered Pumpkin Loaf*

1 cup canned pumpkin 
1 cup plus 2 Tbsp. granulated sugar, divided 
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar 
4 egg whites, divided 
1/2 cup skim milk 
1/4 cup canola oil 
2 cups flour 
2-1/2 tsp. MAGIC Baking Powder 
2 tsp. pumpkin pie spice 
1/4 tsp. salt 
1 pkg. (250 g) PHILADELPHIA Light Brick Cream Cheese Spread, softened 



*PREHEAT *oven to 350ºF. Grease a nonstick 9x5-inch loaf pan; set aside. Mix pumpkin, 1 cup granulated sugar, the brown sugar, 3 of the egg whites, milk and oil in large bowl. Add flour, baking powder, pie spice and salt; stir just until moistened. Set aside. Beat cream cheese spread, remaining 2 Tbsp. granulated sugar and the remaining egg white with wire whisk until well blended. 



*SPOON *half of the pumpkin batter into prepared pan; spoon cream cheese mixture evenly over the batter. Cover with remaining pumpkin batter. 



*BAKE *1 hour to 1 hour 5 min. or until wooden toothpick inserted in centre comes out clean. Run knife or thin spatula around edges of pan to loosen bread; cool in pan on wire rack 10 min. Remove bread from pan to wire rack; cool completely. 
Wrap cooled bread in foil or plastic wrap. Store in refrigerator up to 4 days.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That sounds delicious!! Thanks


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

goldilocks said:


> i have kept pumpkin in the fridge for probably close to 2 weeks. I put it into a glass dish and cover with saran wrap and then just dole it out daily. It has been fine.
> 
> I have a great recipe for a pumpkin loaf which i have baked when i've needed to use up the canned pumpkin. Let me know if you would like it.


oh yes please!!!! Yum


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

Ruby'sMyGem said:


> oh yes please!!!! Yum


OOPS. Never mind. I see you already posted it.

Thanks


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I always buy big cans, it's cheaper, then freeze it in ice cube trays, transfer cubes to sealed container. Just take a couple of cubes out at a time to use...keeps for months.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Pumpkin freezes well-my "Preserving the Fruits of the Earth" book says pureed pumpking keeps 10-12 months in the freezer. The consistency might be looser after freezing, but quality if fine. 
So, if you don't think you can get through the whole can, go ahead and freeze. If you have an old ice cube tray, you can freeze in that, then pop out and store in zip lock freezer bag until needed.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

oops, answered after just reading the thread lead question


----------

